
Vim's 8th release teaches us something about the rush of software releases - datelligence
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/24/boring_vim_beats_exciting_browsers/
======
bostand
Off topic: I had to use vim on remote machines that didn't have emacs. Then I
discovered mg, a _tiny_ emacs clone that is even smaller than the original
vi...

So ... thank you openbsd folks for including it in the base system.

------
milkytron
I'm not a fan of how he repeatedly compares VIM/Emacs to web browsers. Text
editing will always be the same, you have one job: edit text.

The internet has been rapidly changing in comparison to text editing. New
creations are made everyday that need to be loaded onto nearly every internet
capable device including phones, tablets, TVs, and every other computer we
use. Browsers need frequent updates to be able to compete as well as to adopt
new technologies as they come out.

